# What if a rider plants drugs in a driver's car



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

What would you do? A female drunk is pissy about service and leaves some illegal drugs inside your car. You find out three weeks later, about 1 hour before you are strip searched by the deputies at the county jail.

I knew a woman, a terrible woman, who, to get even with a guy, got inside his car and left Wellbutrin pills and Oxycotin pills under the seat. She said she wanted him to get busted.

Another girl I knew stashed some pot in my car. *****!


----------



## Jens Anthony (Oct 19, 2014)

Personally I would never give consent to let anyone search my vehicle. That being said, if this instance does occur, as an uber driver or driver in general it wouldn't hold up in court since they can't pin it on you unless it's on your person.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Jens Anthony said:


> Personally I would never give consent to let anyone search my vehicle. That being said, if this instance does occur, as an uber driver or driver in general it wouldn't hold up in court since they can't pin it on you unless it's on your person.


I think this scenario is very far fetched, but most UberX drivers erroneously have their vehicle registered as personal, not commercial. If drugs are found in your personal vehicle and you are the only one it, you are likely screwed. If nothing else, you will have a very expensive court battle on your hands.


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

Clean your car regularly and you don't have to worry about it. I always check the seat pockets and under seats


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Markbrla said:


> Clean your car regularly and you don't have to worry about it. I always check the seat pockets and under seats


I hear Uber only takes 20% of all change found in your backseat


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

You need to search your vehicle at the end of every shift just like taxi drivers do.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

People are too greedy to leave valuable drugs behind. You crazy!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> You need to search your vehicle at the end of every shift just like taxi drivers do.


We have our drivers inspect the vehicle upon passenger departing. That way anything they leave behind can be delivered immediately rather then once you get 20 miles away.it's perceived as a nice personal service as well, If done the right way


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Schulz said:


> What would you do? A female drunk is pissy about service and leaves some illegal drugs inside your car. You find out three weeks later, about 1 hour before you are strip searched by the deputies at the county jail.
> 
> I knew a woman, a terrible woman, who, to get even with a guy, got inside his car and left Wellbutrin pills and Oxycotin pills under the seat. She said she wanted him to get busted.
> 
> Another girl I knew stashed some pot in my car. *****!


You smoke it?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I hear Uber only takes 20% of all change found in your backseat


Hahaha.. Hilarious one !


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

It isn't that far-fetched. Picking up riders at bars late night, some of them will have drugs with them. Let's say the UBER driver gets pulled over for a valid reason, and the cop smells the booze on the breath of the rider. Then say the rider is worried that the cop will search her purse because there is meth inside the purse. She stashes the meth somewhere in the car. If the cop leaves she'll try to retrive it. If she fails to find it all the meth is well hidden in your car. If you fail to find it you will take the hit.

This happens every night in every city--stashing drugs in cars, carrying drugs in purses. Police just don't find it most of the time.


----------

